
BFLOAT16: Hardware Floating Point/Numerics Definition [pdf] - ingve
https://software.intel.com/sites/default/files/managed/40/8b/bf16-hardware-numerics-definition-white-paper.pdf
======
anonymfus
I propose a more descriptive title: "Intel's new Bfloat16 floating-point
format: 8 bit exponent, 7 bit mantissa"

